# Made for Side Shooting



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Before I started shooting, I saw and adopted Bill Hays side shooting style. So, I do like TTF with the bands going on the outside. This fits my requirements nicely and now that I have used it for a few weeks, I can say that it is what I had hoped.









It is very accurate and is comfortable to my hand ( having made it I would hope so). If you make one, make the handle a length that will put your little finger anchored to hook.









It could be a favorite for you too.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Not normally tempted to try and emulate someone else's design , this and one other are definitely on the cards , thanks for posting this .

Pat


----------



## chuk101 (Dec 16, 2010)

Like the shape of the carving there on the bottom, it also sets it off besides the side design. Maybe do another one with an ulu knife blade on bottom! Would make awesome hunter. Maybe a fluted shell design on another too? Thumbs up!


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

it's great! first thing i noticed was the bottom too.
But throw us a bone here - wood, finish?


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

That's really well done, I like the rigging. It looks like a great design too. 
What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Brilliant mate, yea wwhat timber? I love it...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, very nice. I like it


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree, very nice. The first question I had was the same: what is that wood? You did a stellar finish on it.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I am going to have to break down and try a TTF.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

If you stay with it until it is comfortable and natural to you you will never look back. (in my humble opinion)


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

that looks really nice , well made


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice catty, I've never tried TTF so far.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey ..... Thanks guys for the encouragement. I needed a little of that right now and I'm really happy you like my first design. I'm happy enough to want to bore you with more so I have included another picture. I made a second one immediately after the first.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









The wood I used for the first one, and all the initial pictures, is black walnut with folded 107 bands. It's really nice to work with. The second frame is made out of cocobollo, with 3/4 straight TBG bands, also nice to work with and it easy for me to get here.

The bands were a big surprise. The TBG is somewhat more accurate for me. That could be because it has a draw weight of about 4 lbs, while the folded 107's pulls at about 14 lbs. What amazed me were the chrony results. The 107's are only 4 fps faster than the light pulling TBG, in the 160's fps range, 4' is no difference. The difference in accuracy is however, very noticeable. I will still use 107's on my daily shooter (the one shown), because, thanks to Henry from Panama, we found they last 7 or 8 times longer than TBG and I'm going to play with different band configurations for the 107's. I think we can change the 107's draw weight and accuracy drastically. Please let me know if you have a way to get better results with these bands.

As I mentioned earlier, I have used this frame for a few weeks now, and it's working very well for me so there is nothing I want to change or add at this point. If you have any suggestions though, I'd like to hear them.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My only suggestion is: Treat it nice and give it a kiss when you tuck it in at night.


----------

